# Wet Ponies!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

We rug our horses in water proof rugs every night, but they were hot and it didn't look like it was going to rain so we left them unrunged resulting in:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, well they definitely look cooled off.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, all the horses I've met generally like the rain.
Zu loves it, and it's nice to get cooled off, especially here in summer in Florida!
Ha ha. Cute!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah but it is winter in Aus, although Chinga is in QLD so it's not too cold (unless your in Toowoomba or somthing like that)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OH!! LOL. I forgot that it was winter there. *blushes* Sometimes I forget this forum is worldwide.  Poor guys, I bet they still enjoyed it though.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga doesn’t seem to mind but he gets rain scald so easily and he gets to stay nice and warm in his rug! It was 5 degrees here the other day. I’m glad bubba had his rug on for that!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

where abouts do you live chingaz?? im about 2 hours north from toowoomba but we are the same height as it. it gets below 0 degrees every night here. i think it was -4 this morning LOL


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

5 degrees!!!! man that's cold! we have had a couple of really cold days here where I've been out riding in 1.5 degrees but it is usually around 11-14 degrees here and the last couple of days has been a lovely 16 and 17 degrees. It usually gets down to between -2 and 5 degrees at night depending on cloud cover.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Im in Brisbane, although techanically I live in the saddle or beside my horsey!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pumpkin loves the rain. he stands out in the puddles in the pouring rain, falling asleep. it must feel like a masage.........


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha how many times do I have to say it Pumpkins strange!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

gee thanxs for that comment. 

ChingazMyBoy says- No problem, at least my horse can make me smile, without the help of someone excellent!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

So do you get snow in Aus. alot, or just more rain and sleet in your area? I know in the mountainous regions you get unforgiving snow storms, but I'm not all that familiar with the 'lower' regions.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

here in Bris we don't get snow, and i'm pretty sure that in our deserts we don't either. you'd have to check the web maybe.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Gee, Are you sure you live here? In Brisbane there has never been snow from what I know of but at the farm we have had lots of sleety stuff.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

...I'm failing to see the point of this thread.

I mean, sure, if it were a thread for everyone to contribute their photos then sure...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Other people can put photos of their wet horses in here if they want.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Other people can put photos of their wet horses in here if they want.


Then make it clear. Just a tip for the future...

I've noticed that you make a lot of pointless threads.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I think they have a point and thanks.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Chinga has a right to post whatever she pleases on here, if you don't like her threads, don't read them, she likes posting pictures of her pony in a variety of situations, I think that is the point of the picture forum. Anyway to answer Mom2Pride, you get snow in Australia in the southern mountainous areas so in the states of NSW and Victoria. I live about a 1.5-2 hour drive from the closest snowy areas. We sometimes get snow down to about 600metres above sea level but that is only a few times a year. I'm not sure but it may have snowed in the Toowoomba area of Queensland.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for that boxer. Hahaha calling Chinga a pony, I thought I was the only one that did that?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

hehe horses, no matter what the size can still loveingly be considered ponies! Just a cutesy name for them like calling a adult babe I reckon.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha, Chinga gets bub. So I guess thats the same.


----------



## lovingponies (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL!!! Very cute


----------

